Ask HN: What area/subject would you choose (or have you chosen) for a PhD? - klekih
======
dofly
Given the chance, I'd do PhD in math for the sole purpose of learning how to
think straight and see the projects through start to end on my own. That's
what PhD means to me anyway.

------
throwaway_45
PhDs need to be banned. It is basically bunch of professors who exploit a
bunch of graduate students from foreign countries. The professors controls the
visa which effectively controls the student. The worst offenders are usually
the Foreign professors which is ironic since they should be the ones to
realize how harmful it is. A professors tried pull this stunt on me, but he
didn't realize I had papers. So got the hell away from his lab.

~~~
klekih
I think this depends a lot of where you have tried this. As far as I'm
concerned the university I'm looking to apply to for a PhD is far from this
type of concerns. It has other problems, of course, I don't expect the PhD to
be a lean experience anyway.

------
indescions_2018
Obviously, current vogue is for AI / ML / CV expertise. With compensation of
$1M right out of school not unheard of.

Personally, if I chose to go the academic route. I'd like to have a lab at an
institution such as the Broad Institute. Systems biology at the frontier of
human understanding.

[https://www.broadinstitute.org/](https://www.broadinstitute.org/)

------
VvdHout
If I had the necessary schooling up front, I would go for anything related to
bioengineering. It seems like the most interesting and high-impact field
currently out there (next to AI, although I think in bioengineering you might
have a more direct impact sooner).

------
dale14
Is it still worth it to do a PhD? Just wondering...

~~~
klekih
I hope it is. If I'll find a subject which I'm passionate about, within a
correct environment and context, it can be a good and fruitful experience.

------
sedeki
Mathematics

